# Oink Sunday Breakfast



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2008)

I know some of you guys are staying overnight on Sat….I was wondering if anyone wants to meet up for breakfast Sunday morning…I have to go back to the comp Sunday morning to drop off a smokehouse to Rag….



I was thinking we could meet up here 
Original House of Pancakes
Williamsville
5479 Main Street
Williamsville, New York 14221
716-634-1025 
http://www.originalpancakehouse.com/index.html
From the comp it would be just up main street….
Any one that wants let me know…we can set up a time….


----------



## john pen (Sep 21, 2008)

Im screwed for friday and saturday at this point but would be in to meet up with you guys for breakfast on Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I know some of you guys are staying overnight on Sat….I was wondering if anyone wants to meet up for breakfast Sunday morning…I have to go back to the comp Sunday morning to drop off a smokehouse to Rag….
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So tell me this....what on God's green earth would make you think someone would actually want to eat breakfast with you???


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff did and he even treated


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

Boy, misery loves company there. :roll:


----------



## john pen (Sep 22, 2008)

Well Dave, Id show them...If I were you Id pay for my breakfast just to prove a point !!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2008)

Breakfast is done....


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was hell sneaking out the back door. 
Good thing it was dark outside. 8)


----------



## john pen (Sep 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Breakfast is done....[/quote
> done as in not happening ?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what it looks like...the only one to respond to this thread was a guy that says he'll show but then something comes up  

John we will Bruce and my family be hitting breakfast at the house on pancakes near my house on Union Sunday morning...let me know if you are intrested in that


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2008)

We had a nice breakfast Sunday..I'm sure Griff will post the pics


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2008)

I only took one pic at breakfast, my Dutch baby. The funny thing is we had nine people at the table (4 Witts, 2 Griffs, 2 Unitys, and Bruce) and no one thought it strange that I was taking a pic of food. I've got more Oink pics to post but I've been really busy being a Niagara Falls tourist today.


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll bet you the guy at the next table thought it was real strange. Figured you don't get to eat off a plate real often.


----------

